# Fast Growth



## padkison (Apr 30, 2007)

With a warm spring, the bug room has been hitting 80 F during the day. I've been keeping my wide arm nypmhs well fed and with the heat, they are blowing through their molt stages. I have not been keeping track, but it seems they went from L2 to L4 in 2 weeks.


----------



## the mantinator (Apr 30, 2007)

wow :shock:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 30, 2007)

Yup, that sounds about right. Mine were 2nd instar when I was selling them at the last insect fair - less thn 2 weeks later they were 4th instar :shock:


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 30, 2007)

ha ha my h.membranacea has shed to sub adult before my friends and his was a few days ahead on sheds


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 30, 2007)

My Chinese that Veggie sent me just had his first shed, well the first since Ive had him. It was pretty cool! All my bugs last year were already adults so I never saw it.

Now Im just waiting on all my Stagmomantis Limbata nymphs to start shedding. (I hope I dont loose many more!)


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 30, 2007)

> With a warm spring, the bug room has been hitting 80 F during the day. I've been keeping my wide arm nypmhs well fed and with the heat, they are blowing through their molt stages. I have not been keeping track, but it seems they went from L2 to L4 in 2 weeks.


Something similar happened to mine in the winter.


----------



## jplelito (Apr 30, 2007)

When it gets warmer, I find the same thing with some species like _H. coronatus_, _O. peruviana_ (although this is the first time I reared them, they are speeding up noticeably now that its warm out), _Cilnia_, and _Stagomantis_. _Parasphendale_ and _Miomantis_ for some reason pretty much grow the same rate all the time, depending on how much you feed them - they just drink more when it's hot.

One thing I am noticing with the _Cilnia_, that the ones that grow the fastest are A. often the females, which is reverse of normal, and B. tend to die for no apparent reason (just drop dead). Anyone else have this problem with _Cilnia_?


----------



## wuwu (Apr 30, 2007)

miomantis paykullii is the fastest growing mantids i've raised so far. they went from ootheca to adult in around 2.5 months. the ootheca hatched in 2 weeks, and it took about two months to become an adult. pretty crazy huh?


----------



## padkison (Apr 30, 2007)

My post putting these guys up for sale was dated April 9th, which would be shorlty after they hatched out.

So a bit over 3 weeks to get to L4, seems wacky, but they were on the all-you-can-eat plan.


----------

